

Platform game in HTML5 Canvas - chipsy
http://purplefloyd.wordpress.com/2009/09/11/a-platform-game-written-in-html5/

======
bprater
My prediction is that this is the beginning of a new era for young hackers. I
think we underestimate how powerful that "View Source" button in our browser
is. All of us have learned a tremendous amount from each other by taking a
peak at each other's browser-based code over the last decade. How many times a
day do you look at source without even thinking?

The code to this game is very rough (which isn't necessarily bad, not every
youngin' needs an abstracted OO-based framework), but give it a year or two
and I think there will be a whole scene of people doing in-browser HTML5
games.

This is how we get a new generation interested in slinging code. I've been
excitedly waiting for this moment. I created my first game like this when I
was about that age and did it in Visual Basic 3!

~~~
freetard
There are tons of HTML5 games already <http://www.javascriptgaming.com/>

------
chipsy
When I saw this I thought "All it needs is some graphical polish, titles/menu
and sound and it'd be comparable to most Flash games."

~~~
mahmud
I could hear music in my head while playing this.

------
tlrobinson
Not to nitpick, but Canvas is not part of HTML5 thanks to Microsoft.

~~~
wicknicks
Ouch! But given the way people are getting excited about HTML 5, most browsers
will implement it... There is no hard and fast rule that something will be in
a browser only if its part of the spec. Come to think about it, there is not
W3C spec for Javascript -- Imagine a web app without JS!

------
ikhare
This is the future of mobile apps. As someone with iPhone dev fatigue, looking
at this on my iPhone is incredibly exciting.

This seems runs just as well on my iPhone, except for the fact I can't do
anything (missing arrow keys and control key on the phone).

------
joubert
Spacebar, or J for jump would be better.

When I do Ctrl + Left, Mac OS X Spaces kick in. ;-)

